# Gates hatch chart.



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I just noticed Aluminus Flotilla on the gates hatch chart. Cracked me up. How long has that hatch been listed on the chart?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Soakers (Jun 25, 2008)

At least 10 years, maybe more. 
Been a while, funny as heck.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep, at least ten years. With the increase in kayaks they might need to add a new species, Incompetentius plasticum.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Heh! I like that one. You've identified a new species!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

kzoofisher said:


> Yep, at least ten years. With the increase in kayaks they might need to add a new species, Incompetentius plasticum.


 Right up there with the infamous _orvisdonningidiot_


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Good ones. They did however leave out them Ausableboatus arrogancembata. They hatch around the same time as the orvisdonningidiot bugs. In fact they are often confused since they both possess similar characteristics. They can be positively id'd by the chain like tail that drags behind them at emergence.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

chuckinduck said:


> Good ones. They did however leave out them Ausableboatus arrogancembata. They hatch around the same time as the orvisdonningidiot bugs. In fact they are often confused since they both possess similar characteristics. They can be positively id'd by the chain like tail that drags behind them at emergence.


It has been my observation that this particular hatch is a dying breed. However, lucky for us, our rivers are graced with swarms of the up and coming (wannabeadriftaboaterist)

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Hows bout
Orvius cigarous douches? 
Siccus (dry) musca (fly) ainus (ass)?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

chuckinduck said:


> Good ones. They did however leave out them Ausableboatus arrogancembata. They hatch around the same time as the orvisdonningidiot bugs. In fact they are often confused since they both possess similar characteristics. They can be positively id'd by the chain like tail that drags behind them at emergence.


Both are amazing bugs, you wonder how they ever mange to reproduce. I always enjoy watching them fight for territory with their arch nemesis, the Compensare microphallus


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

:lol:

Not much about fishing....but a great thread!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

fowl said:


> Hows bout
> Orvius cigarous douches?
> Siccus (dry) musca (fly) ainus (ass)?


Your brilliance is only surpassed by your looks... :lol:

And Joel, don't add to the already established disdain toward flyfisherman. 

None on this board started the movement toward F/O, yet every week we get dissed and lost posting members. Even I hate the thought of posting in the fly forum based on the animosity geared toward us with the Bait/Only crowd


----------

